# Dragging his backside



## deuce22 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi.

I have been feeding my dog raw food for some time now, but recently he has started dragging his backside along the floor.

What do I need to do to help him stop.

Thanks.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

He may need to get his anal glands expressed. Does he get enough bone? This should keep the poops firm enough to help the glands stay expressed on their own.

Another thought, has he been tested for parasites lately? He could have worms, which can cause this, too.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Beth nailed it. I would take in a fresh poop sample to have tested.


----------



## deuce22 (Apr 18, 2012)

Should I take him to the vets then or can I buy some worming tablets.

Will the Vet express his glands?

Thanks.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

A vet or a groomer can express his glands. A groomer is usually cheaper where as a vet will usually charge you a visit as well, some don't, some do. Considering you should have a fecal sample tested by the vet anyway, I would take him the vet and kill 2 birds with one stone. Get a sample kit from the vet, then bring it in when he has his appointment to get his glands expressed


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

You know, this is a question I've been meaning to ask. Mol does the same thing sometimes. It has occurred to me that maybe (she's been on raw a long time now) because her poops are on the small side, there isn't enough bulk in them to really push the yukky stuff out of the anal glands? Just a thought. 
On the other hand, she does scoot her arse, (she was tested for worms) but when the vet expressed them he said there wasn't enough in there for it to have been a problem. I'm beginning to think that maybe Mol is just neurotic about her butt.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

if my dog was dragging his bottom i would take him
to the Vet. i would also take a urnine and stool sample 
with me. i would take the Vet's advice about a blood 
test.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

NOTE: Groomers RARELY express anal glands from the inside as its...well....nastier. Vets/techs usually go all the way inside (TMI!!!) and express them getting the job done more effectively. 

And it definitely sounds like an anal gland issue to me, but it never hurts to rule out intestinal parasites or other health issues.


----------



## deuce22 (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks guy's for all the advice.

I took him to the vets and she did express the anal glands internally. She said there was quite a lot, so it was more than likely the problem. It only cost £15, so it was well worth taking him there rather than a groomer.

She was a bit against the raw diet, but I said that I was very happy with his progress on it, apart from this little issue.

I have to keep worming him regularly, so I will buy some tablets and do it regularly. She told me that the worse meat to feed raw was beef. I was going to limit the amount of beef that I give him.

What is the maximum amount of green Tripe that I should give him each week. I was told by someone feeding the raw diet that he gives it to his dogs every other day along with mostly Chicken, Turkey, necks, Offal and Hearts and sticks to this alone.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

deuce22 said:


> Thanks guy's for all the advice.
> 
> I took him to the vets and she did express the anal glands internally. She said there was quite a lot, so it was more than likely the problem. It only cost £15, so it was well worth taking him there rather than a groomer.
> 
> ...


Beef is one of the best you can feed. Red meats are the most nutrient dense. Most vets have little to no training in nutrition, so that is one area I wouldn't listen to them about.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What was her reasoning against feeding beef? 

And I wouldn't worm your dogs just because. If you're worried about parasites run fecal tests on them First. Then it worms are found give a dewormer but I highly don't recommend just randomly giving medications and drugs that aren't needed.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

No way would I be worming my dogs chemically on a regular basis. If you want to worm try using Diatamaceous Earth in his food about 10 days per month (though I don't see the need) This will not mess with his gut flora and is much gentler overall. Feeding beef is great and vets really have very little nutritional training. Your dog needs red meat.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

I was wondering about the worming thing too. I was also told I need to worm more frequently because I feed raw.


----------



## deuce22 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi.

DaneMama.

She said that larvae grow on Beef very quickly and it can cause problems. The reason I thought about stopping is because the Beef chunks I am buying from the raw food seller look a bit weird. They have some sort of white stuff on them that stick up and it just looks like real poor quality. Ill take a picture and hopefully somebody can tell me if it is good enough.

I don't won't to be giving him things unnecessarily. For what reason would I be concerned about his feces? I don't know what I would be looking for, for it to be of a concern to me.

She said that I should be feeding some amount of Bran to help with the Anal glands. Is this necessary? I feed him either Chicken or Turkey necks every day, so I think he's having enough bone.

She also said that some dogs suffer from blocked glands more than others and it could mean that I have to take him regularly for them to express them. Would taking him to the Vets every few month for this reason cause problems. I don't mind paying for them to do this, but if it's going to cause health issues then I need to find another way. The last thing that I want is for him to get ill due to this food.

I am really happy with the way he has transformed from eating this food (apart from this little issue). His teeth have become a lot cleaner, his coat is much glossier and he seems to be a lot happier.

Thanks.


----------

